# My new favorite powder drying method



## Noxx (Nov 8, 2012)

Hey guys,

I've been a big fan of electric skillets since using them as hot plates.

But a few weeks ago I was tired of waiting for my silver powder to dry in my large beaker and did this:

Put slurry in the skillet:





Stir like you're cooking something





Final result!









It was very fast and did not harm the skillet since it is Teflon coated.


----------



## jmdlcar (Nov 8, 2012)

Good idea and faster way to do it.


----------



## MysticColby (Nov 9, 2012)

I especially like the part where it looks like it you have more powder in the end than when you started :lol: probably just from spreading it around.
good to know. I'll be interested in what my roommates have to say about my new "cooking".


----------



## BJL1984 (Nov 9, 2012)

You could call it the Breakfast of Kings, just a thought


----------



## Rodger Hamilton (Nov 9, 2012)

Great idea... but forgive my next comment. 
Indeed it's a small quantity compared to whats in the skillet, but you will have a tough time recovering silver embedded in the wooden paddle.


----------



## butcher (Nov 9, 2012)

incineration will take care of that problem.
:evil:


----------



## Rodger Hamilton (Nov 9, 2012)

Indeed it will, but as I ask again, please forgive my comment...
He wouldn't need to incinerate anything, if he used a glass rod or perhaps a stainless steel spoon.


----------



## etack (Nov 9, 2012)

Rodger Hamilton said:


> Indeed it will, but as I ask again, please forgive my comment...
> He wouldn't need to incinerate anything, if he used a glass rod or perhaps a stainless steel spoon.




This is true but then he will run the rick of scratching the PTFE coating on the skillet. I use a pyrex pan on a burner to do mine. not sue which way I would like best. It seems like a cumbersome way to remove your silver from the pan lifting the whole thing up. will have to try.

the amount of silver in the spoon is not a real issue silver powder ways nothing and is only around a $1.00 a gram which is a lot of powder.

Eric


----------



## qst42know (Nov 10, 2012)

There's a breakfast treat, Scrambled silver. :mrgreen:


----------



## Geo (Nov 10, 2012)

if you dont mind paying the price, they make a teflon spatula. ive seen sets that seem pretty pricey to me but i was in the mindset of flipping eggs and not stirring silver.


----------

